# OMG catz



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Has anyone seen the OMG cat pictures that are floating around on the internet?

Luna did a perfect impression of one the other day and i managed to get it on my camera. My younger sister gave it the caption of you eated my cheeseburgerz!

(yes i really am this immature)


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, may I add to this thread? Sideways OMG!









I love lolcats so it's not immature at all!   x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> Hehe, may I add to this thread? Sideways OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you can, anyone can, lets all celebrate the craziness of our fur babies 

That is a fab pic shazza, I love it :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, Luna is so tiny! She can't be very old 

Another lolcat caption









Gotta love the cheezburger site :w00t:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

:lol: thats fab! 

No luna is 8 weeks old, she isnt home for another couple of weeks yet


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

hehehehe I found another one


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

great pics!!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

:lol: they always give me a giggle


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I love Cheezeburger, havn't been there for a while.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

hehehehe, Im going back on a night shift in a bit and am exhausted but these pics have just made me giggle my tush off :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have to have my daily giggle with Cheezburger :biggrin5: It keeps me sane :


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Steverags said:


>


Omg awwwww! :lol:


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

Wanted to share my favorite with you all...

Charlie


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Charlie&Ziggy said:


> Wanted to share my favorite with you all...
> 
> Charlie


:lol: that is fantastic :lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

hehehehehe :lol:


----------

